

Zerigo no longer offers Free DNS plan - geekjuice
http://www.zerigo.com/managed-dns/pricing

======
thisone
Just got the email yesterday.

Going to spend Saturday transferring DNS records and migrating name servers.

The only reason I had set up with zerigo to start with was because my friend's
registrar only allows name server access, and zerigo was free and easy to use
with Heroku.

I'm a bit miffed at the short notice before an essential service is
terminated. I would have appreciated having until the end of Feb to make DNS
management decisions and ensure the name server migration goes well.

------
zoowar
I use a zerigo free DNS plan and have not received any indication of a change
in support of this plan at this time.

Edit: Just received an email. "If you would like to continue to utilize Zerigo
DNS services, you must convert your account to a paid Zerigo Virtual DNS plan
by January 31st, 2014."

